# Does a Kabar knife sheath exist



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

that is similar to the Bear Gryllis Gerber with the fire starter? I have seen plastic and Kydex sheathes for one, which I prefer instead of leather. Here is why I ask, I own one of the Rothco Adventurer knives, the one with the implements and I like the concept. I bought it in 1993 to use on a canoe trip and if I lost it in the river, no big deal. It is what it is, it has served me well. I did not try to pry a door open with it and bend or break the blade or handle, or use the handle as a hammer. The compass still works, I sharpen it if the blade gets dull, I have upgraded the components if they failed or got rusty. It is still perfectly serviceable. But I am in a position these days to own better equipment, so I am looking at a Kabar shorty (5.25" combo blade in black and leather handle). I like some of the features of the Rothco, I am thinking of a 3 knife system for my BOB, already own a Swiss tool, a Spyderco Tenacious and a Kershaw Blur. So I am looking for that last piece of the puzzle, am thinking perhaps buying separately the implements I like, for example, the ferrous rod fire starter and the finger saw. Does Kabar make a knife with the saw on the back edge of the blade? I don't recall seeing one like that.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

My friend I'm not sure what you are looking for exactly, yet if it has to do with Kabars, this fellow probably has it.
KA-BAR KNIVES-TOMAR'S-Original Historical KA-BAR Knives Authorized KA-BAR dealership offering fully guaranteed KA-BAR knives and accessories. USMC Military Tactical Pocket Hunting Police Discount Low Cost


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2014)

it would be a fun project to make one..just get some leather and stitching


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Seneca said:


> My friend I'm not sure what you are looking for exactly, yet if it has to do with Kabars, this fellow probably has it.
> KA-BAR KNIVES-TOMAR'S-Original Historical KA-BAR Knives Authorized KA-BAR dealership offering fully guaranteed KA-BAR knives and accessories. USMC Military Tactical Pocket Hunting Police Discount Low Cost


Thanks for the link. I would say what I seek does not exist. Suspect it is a clash of theory and ideas. Was thinking that sine you can buy a multitude # of holsters for handguns, perhaps the same type of idea applied to Kabars. I be wrong.


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

First, welcome to the forum. Second, if you're looking for a "plain Jane" mil-spec sheath for a 7" KA-BAR, try charley's surplus. Not sure of the web address, but they have a website. Let me know if you strike out there, I'll check some other sources.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

$8 bucks on e bay


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Look up "bushcraft knife sheath" on u tube
Some real good info


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Manufactured sheaths are most often made from leather, nylon or kydex and they are pretty basic so as to appeal to the widest range of people possible. 

If you don't see anything that fits your needs, then you may have to do what I do in theses situations. Make your own. I can think of a couple of times that's exactly what I did. Drew it up on a piece of paper, built a paste board mock up and when I got it right in the design phase built it for real, it's a fun process. Well I think it is...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 5974


I like the feel of leather.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

If I buy a Kabar, and I probably will it will be the 5.25" combo blade model. Leather sheath comes with it. I prefer a kydex as when the leather gets wet or knife cuts the leather. After giving it some more thought today, I may just buy the individual implement items and carry them separately in the BOB/GHB. And keep/upgrade some items on the cheap Rothco knife and possibly give it to a great nephew. Really not too interested in designing crafting a new sheath. I checked out a few of the Bushcraft items, seemed kinda pricey.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

my nephew graduated parris island this year and ships to the middle east in a few days....I issued him one of my ka bars


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

My Kabar came with that shitty "leather" sheath, I ordered a Kabar glass nylon sheath from Sgt Grit (Grunt.com) I think I paid $25 including shipping! http://www.grunt.com/media/catalog/...8eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/2/1216sh_1.jpg


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

My Kabar arrived yesterday. I went boot shopping and the store also sold Kabars. So I had a chance to hold both the 5.25 and the full sized. The 5.25 just felt too small in hand and I think is a great option for a small handed person. I went with the full size with the glass infused sheath. First thing I did was went and bought the #15 o rings and installed. It really is a fine engineered piece. I just hope I can find enough uses for it in the future. Illegal to conceal carry it. A quick question, is it possible or advisable to attach the sheath to a front strap of a pack so that it is easily accessable? The plastic sheath has a snap in feature that almost makes the keeper strap un necessary.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

late to the party - but if you are still looking, you might want one of these:

Combat Master Knife Sheath, Short | Tactical Sheaths

It also comes in a long 8" version


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm still pondering if I want to attach the knife/sheath to my Condor molle pack on the outside of the pack where it is quickly accessible or do I want to pack it with the rest of the cutting tools. Or belt carry it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

One of the things I have done with a kydex sheath as far as attaching a ferro rod is to get a couple of machine screw and bolts along with a couple of nylon clamps that are used to attach bundles of wire to a surface. Every thing to do this can be found in a hard ware store and usually for around 5 bucks.

Place a nylon clamp under one of the rivet hole in the kydex sheath and attach it with the machine screw and bolt find the next rivet hole on the same side of the sheath and repeat. Your ferro rod should now slide into the two loops you created by affixing the clamps to the sheath. A lanyard cord run through the hole in the knob of the ferro rod and then threaded between the sheath the ferro rod that is sticking out below the lower clamp can be tied off. Which will keep your fire started securely attached to the sheath.

When you want to use your ferro rod simply untie the knot, slide the rod up out of the loops created by the clamps and you are read to make sparks.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I belt carry mine, but find it a nuisance when I'm sitting or jumping in and out of my pick up when hunting! thought about leg mounting perhaps instead!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

hardcore said:


> my nephew graduated parris island this year and ships to the middle east in a few days....I issued him one of my ka bars


would you be interested in parting with one of those?.....$$!!


----------

